# I just cant win!!



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

So I had a pair of breeding Angels. After 2 unsuccessful attempts at keeping fry alive in a community tank, I purchased a new tank for the pair and have since moved them into their new home to hopefully breed in peace. Today i come home and look in the Community tank and it seems i have yet another breeding pair of Angels that have just laid a batch of eggs right on the glass! The real plus here is it will be very easy to photograph and watch these eggs compared to the last couple batches that were on leaves. 
Here are a couple shots from today. It looks like they are quite fresh, and i saw both parents passing over the eggs today, presumably to fertilize them, though i didn't see any difference from one to the other.... could i have 2 males competing over a single females eggs??? Keep in mind there are 3 angels left in this community tank. I have no idea about their sex.


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

I doubt you'd have 2 males playing nice with one female. Angels tend to pair off and the odd one out is usually in trouble. Just speculation, but could be you have a second pair spawning now that the dominant pair is out of the tank? Just a guess, mind you..

They'll keep spawning every 2-3 weeks, so you could be busy!

Rich


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya i thought so, plus there is the other breeding pair that i am hoping will continue laying eggs in their new tank


----------



## rich16 (Mar 25, 2011)

Hey, do you have fry from either of these spawns? My pair are currently sitting on egg batch #5. Hopefully no snacking...


----------



## monkE (Aug 4, 2010)

Ya i've got fry in both tanks at the minute, though the ones in the community tank are actually doing better than the guys in the breeder tank! It seems there are less and less daily. I'm waiting for the guys in the breeder to have a second batch and i'm sure this one will be successful. 

Well see


----------

